
A Programming Model for Personal Clouds - swah
http://www.windley.com/archives/2012/04/a_programming_model_for_personal_clouds.shtml
======
jauer
This looks like the personal agent fad/schemes of the '90s

~~~
wslh
I see it more like the spreadsheet model of the 70s.

I've written about a spreadsheet oriented approach on
[http://blog.databigbang.com/ideas-egont-a-web-
orchestration-...](http://blog.databigbang.com/ideas-egont-a-web-
orchestration-language/)

~~~
dredmorbius
Spreadsheets in the 70s?

Yes, there were some very early implementations on mainframes and research
computers, but the first widely-deployed spreadsheet was VisiCalc, released in
1979, and it really wasn't until the 1980s that PCs became remotely
commonplace in commercial offices. Arguably not particularly useful until the
early 1990s with Windows 3.1, though there were some pioneers ahead of that
time.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spreadsheet#VisiCalc>

------
ThomPete
Off Topic

But Windle's Technometria is on of the better podcasts out there. Always great
people being interviewed always great perspectives.

